# IH 886 trouble



## tjrose81 (Oct 19, 2015)

Afternoon Gents,

After a little trial and tribulation this young farmer is coming to the forum world for advice.

Here's the rundown:

My 886 coming into spring had 0 problems. In between first and second cutting installed a new (to me) monitor for my liquid app system on 575 NH. Tied into a constant power line on the back of the heat/ac/wiper/blower panel. One day soon after, she wouldn't start. Replaced the starting cellanoid and boom worked again. Not two days later wouldn't start again. This time batteries were dead. Jumped it and ran fine. Turned it off, started it back up fine. Shut it down for the day and next day no start. A drain of some sort I supposed. Checked all leads to monitor and such. Everything checked out but to be on the safe side, I took the inline fuse out while not in use. Replaced batteries and alternator at that point. Upgraded to the higher output alternator that the dealer suggested. Batteries were only a year old to begin with. Still nothing. Voltage reads fine on batteries, cellanoid and starter. Been jumping it everytime for use since. Fast forward a few months to last week. Working ground with it an wouldn't you know, all the electronics quit on my. Not sluggish just turned off. Dash, radio, lights, a/c. Gone. Next day they still weren't on but had to finish that field. During that field they flipped back on. Then off. And today they were on again. Trying to trace for crossed wire or bad ground but im coming up short.

Sidenote: pulled up to barn today and wouldn't you know it, sucker wouldn't go into park. So that's nice also.


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

Sounds to me like you have more than one problem. I would check the wiring harness plug at the cab for a bad connection. And also check the fuse spades for a loose fitting fuse. If you have a loose fitting fuse, this will create heat and the heat can and will soften the metal on the spades and make them loose. When it is running, is the alternator charging the batter? If not, what type of alternator do you have? Do you have a light on he dash for the alternator and a diode under the dash that tells the alternator to start charging? If the light bulb goes out it won't charge as that sends the electrical signal through the diode or vice versa back to the alternator to start charging. If this is the case you may have a bad diode also. If you have a book it will tell the ohms resistance going both directions the diode should have. I had a similar situation with one of my tractors and put a simple 2 wire alternator on it and bypassed the light and diode. I would also take the power wire straight to the main fuse panel and use one of the spare leads if you have one. The monitor shouldn't have enough amp draw to affect the battery voltage as I have accidently left my baler monitor of for days and sometimes over a week and never had a starting problem. It is very difficult to diagnose electrical problems without actually looking at the tractor, you just have to check all voltage to and from and ohm out between grounds and lines to see if you have some type of short and check the amp draw at the fuse block to see if you are drawing current when you are not supposed to.

Do some more tests and let me know what else you find.


----------



## tjrose81 (Oct 19, 2015)

First time I got back to it was today. Found a couple crossed wires in the engine compartment. Fixed them. Hopefully that solves the starting problem. Found out I either have a bent pin or spring on the tranny. Linkage into park is fine if I tap with hammer on that pin it will engage the pawl inside the tranny but has hard time coming out using shift lever and won't engage again with lever.


----------



## tjrose81 (Oct 19, 2015)

Found the wires after spent whole day testing resistors, fuses, switches and solenoids


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

Those little electrical gremlins can be a bastard to find. Hope the find solves your problem.


----------

